# insecte dans ecran LCD



## albanet (20 Juillet 2006)

Salut à tous !!

bon voila, j ai un leger pb qui se trouve au final etre tres embetant : j ai un tout petit insecte coincé dans l'écran LCD dans mon imac g5 et c'est vraiment enquiquinant...
avez vous une idée pour le virer ?

ci joint, les illustrations


----------



## laurent1 (20 Juillet 2006)

Mon fr&#232;re a le m&#234;me coups! et c'est tr&#232;&#232;&#232;ssss chiant! en plus apple ne le prend pas en garantie... Si on doit utiliser les Imac en milieu st&#233;rile...:hein: :hein: :hein:
et Albanet! tu as du marqueurs rose fluo en pus toi... C'est vraiment pas de bol! Hein? quoi ? les blagues &#224; deux balles c'est au bar? Ben vous savez ou je suis hein...lol


----------



## albanet (20 Juillet 2006)

laurent1 a dit:
			
		

> Mon frère a le même coups! et c'est trèèèssss chiant! en plus apple ne le prend pas en garantie... Si on doit utiliser les Imac en milieu stérile...:hein: :hein: :hein:
> et Albanet! tu as du marqueurs rose fluo en pus toi... C'est vraiment pas de bol! Hein? quoi ? les blagues à deux balles c'est au bar? Ben vous savez ou je suis hein...lol



non moi c le genre de blagues qui me font rire...


----------



## imimi (20 Juillet 2006)

albanet a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous !!
> 
> bon voila, j ai un leger pb qui se trouve au final etre tres embetant : j ai un tout petit insecte coincé dans l'écran LCD dans mon imac g5 et c'est vraiment enquiquinant...
> avez vous une idée pour le virer ?
> ...


 
Vivant ou mort ? :mouais:


----------



## StJohnPerse (20 Juillet 2006)

Ca fait une différence franchement ? Même vivant , il va pas forcement bouger ....


----------



## albanet (20 Juillet 2006)

lol..Les questions existentielles...!!!

bah disons qu'au début il était vivant car il a parcouru la partie haute de mon ecran et là, il est figé en plein millieu...arghhh, le coup de l aspirateur vous pensez que ca pourrait marcher sans dommages ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (20 Juillet 2006)

Pourquoi pas ... Mais eteinds l'ordi quand m&#234;me ... Puis il ne peut qu'etre mort , un &#233;cran ca produit de la chaleur ...


----------



## ItomPomme (20 Juillet 2006)

Mais peut etre que l'insecte n'est pas vraiment un insecte ... Peut etre un extra terrestre venu de la planete ... ch&#233;pasortirdulcd est venu pour prendre la controle de ton cerveau et faire des b&#233;b&#233;s alien avec toi ....! 
Ou tous simplement ton mac avait faim ...! 

Finis la deconne ...! 
J'imagine la gene occasionn&#233; , moi c'etait 3pixels mort et tous vert qui me faisait ch*er... 
Bon courage et amuse toi bien pour l'enlever


----------



## albanet (20 Juillet 2006)

ItomPomme a dit:
			
		

> Mais peut etre que l'insecte n'est pas vraiment un insecte ... Peut etre un extra terrestre venu de la planete ... ch&#233;pasortirdulcd est venu pour prendre la controle de ton cerveau et faire des b&#233;b&#233;s alien avec toi ....!
> Ou tous simplement ton mac avait faim ...!
> 
> Finis la deconne ...!
> ...


MDR

bon par contre, c'est par l&#224; >----------[]


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Juillet 2006)

Ce fil n'est pas le premier sur le sujet, faites une recherche sur les forums, il y a eu un fil sur le sujet l'an pass&#233;. Ne l'ayant pas suivi jusqu'au bout, je ne sais pas si une solution a &#233;t&#233; trouv&#233;e.

Un de mes clients &#224; le m&#234;me probl&#232;me, une "b&#234;te d'orage" (minuscule insecte de 2 mm de long sur moins de la moiti&#233; d'un de large) est coinc&#233;e entre (apparemment) le film plastique de protection de l'&#233;cran, et la dalle elle m&#234;me), donnant l'impression qu'il a une rang&#233;e de quatre ou cinq pixels morts.


----------



## laurent1 (20 Juillet 2006)

Salut Pascal! Tu veux aps fusionner les deux postes? Connais tu la position officielle d'apple sur la question? Merci ! @+


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Juillet 2006)

laurent1 a dit:
			
		

> Salut Pascal! Tu veux aps fusionner les deux postes? Connais tu la position officielle d'apple sur la question? Merci ! @+



Deux choses m'en empêchent :

- Je ne sais plus ou il est, et n'étant pas concerné, je ne l'ai pas suivi de près, et s'il était dans feu "A Vos Mac", faudra attendre que Benjamin ait réussi à en intégrer les fils dans les autres forums techniques (ce qui n'est pas une sinécure).

- Je ne suis pas le modo de ce forum ; j'officie dans "Logiciels", "classic Mac" et "Périphérique", en dehors de ces trois forums, je ne suis qu'un posteur sans plus de prérogatives que toi !


----------



## al02 (20 Juillet 2006)

albanet a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous !!
> 
> bon voila, j ai un leger pb qui se trouve au final etre tres embetant : j ai un tout petit insecte coincé dans l'écran LCD dans mon imac g5 et c'est vraiment enquiquinant...
> avez vous une idée pour le virer ?
> ...




Il s'agit d'un BUG !


----------



## NED (25 Juillet 2006)

Mais il passe par o&#249; cet insecte?
Par l'entr&#233;e du Cd ou par le ventilo? ou que sais-je encore?
C'est quand m&#234;me dingue qu'Apple n'est pas pens&#233; a mettre un filtre avant que la b&#233;b&#232;te n'arrive j'usqu'&#224; l'&#233;cran !!!


----------



## Dramis (25 Juillet 2006)

Si tu es encore sous garantie, Il faut attendre que l'insecte soit mort et fait passer ça pour des pixels morts.  Ca devrait le faire.


----------



## albanet (25 Juillet 2006)

malheureusement ce n est point le cas, je ne suis plus sous garantie depuis 6 mois...arghhhh

et en plus le phenomene s est propagé j ai plusieurs ecran ellecayday (. .)  attaqué par ces putains de bestioles.
J ai regardé sur des forum Paycay et personne n a de reponse mais de plus en plus de gens ont le probleme. Avis à tous les pocesseurs d ecrans plats, faisez tres attention si vous vivez en dehors de paris (et encore) il se peut qu une ****** de  bete s introduise dans le systeme...

sur ce, bah je vais aller pleurer car on en peux rien y faire  

  ---------> :affraid:  :sick:  sodomie !!


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juillet 2006)

Ben quoi, c'est bien la sodomie ! :love:


----------



## albanet (25 Juillet 2006)

ohhh you touch my tralalala


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Juillet 2006)

albanet a dit:
			
		

> malheureusement ce n est point le cas, je ne suis plus sous garantie depuis 6 mois...arghhhh
> 
> et en plus le phenomene s est propag&#233; j ai plusieurs ecran ellecayday (. .)  attaqu&#233; par ces putains de bestioles.
> J ai regard&#233; sur des forum Paycay et personne n a de reponse mais de plus en plus de gens ont le probleme. Avis &#224; tous les pocesseurs d ecrans plats, faisez tres attention si vous vivez en dehors de paris (et encore) il se peut qu une ****** de  bete s introduise dans le systeme...
> ...



En tout cas, chez Apple, seuls les iMac G5 semblent concern&#233;s &#224; ce jour, ni les iMac G4, ni les portables n'ont semble-t-il enregistr&#233;s de tels probl&#232;mes (ah tiens, si !). Puisque personne ne semble l'avoir fait, je vais essayer de retrouver le pr&#233;c&#233;dent fil sur le sujet, et le fusionner avec celui ci (mince,, j'avais perdu de vue qu'on &#233;tait pas dans un des forums que je mod&#232;re), pour voir s'il en ressort quelque chose.


EDIT : Bon, comme je ne peux pas fusionner, je met les liens (il semble qu'au moins dans un cas, Apple ait pris en garantie).

Et de un

Et de deux

Et de trois


----------



## macinside (25 Juillet 2006)

Dramis a dit:
			
		

> Si tu es encore sous garantie, Il faut attendre que l'insecte soit mort et fait passer &#231;a pour des pixels morts.  Ca devrait le faire.



belle mentalit&#233;  surtout qu'un pixel mort ne ressemble pas du tout a &#231;a


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2006)

Avec un mac avec tour centrale on aurait dit tu n'as plus qu'à changer l'écran mais là avec imac g5 tout est dans l'écran.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Juillet 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> belle mentalité  surtout qu'un pixel mort ne ressemble pas du tout a ça



Comment ça, ça ne ressemble pas à un pixel mort ?  






:rateau:


----------



## Dramis (25 Juillet 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> belle mentalité  surtout qu'un pixel mort ne ressemble pas du tout a ça


 
Quoi?  Je considère que c'est un défaut de fabrication.


----------



## macinside (25 Juillet 2006)

Dramis a dit:
			
		

> Quoi?  Je consid&#232;re que c'est un d&#233;faut de fabrication.



dommage &#231;a n'en est pas un  &#231;a peu arriver sur l'importe qu'elle dalle LCD  (j'aime bien les gens qui dise "je consid&#232;re que ..." :rateau: )

edit : on a m&#234;me l'avis d'une avocate :love:


----------



## philire (25 Juillet 2006)

N'empêche que c'est chiant; j'en ai un aussi, on s'y fait, mais tout de même...


----------



## raphpascual (25 Juillet 2006)

Son acolyte  log&#233; dans un portable.
l'image


----------



## laurent1 (25 Juillet 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> dommage ça n'en est pas un  ça peu arriver sur l'importe qu'elle dalle LCD  (j'aime bien les gens qui dise "je considère que ..." :rateau: )
> 
> edit : on a même l'avis d'une avocate :love:



c'est pas evident car dans le cas des imac la bete est entre le plexi du chassis et la dalle proprement dite...


----------



## Dramis (25 Juillet 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> (j'aime bien les gens qui dise "je considère que ..." :rateau: )


 
Il s'agit d'un défaut de conception, les différentes couchent de l'écran doivent être scélle hermétiquement pour éviter ce genre de problème.


----------



## laurent1 (25 Juillet 2006)

Dramis a dit:
			
		

> Il s'agit d'un défaut de conception, les différentes couchent de l'écran doivent être scélle hermétiquement pour éviter ce genre de problème.


c'est egallement mon avis. Sinon toute les dalles ainsi que les televiseurs seraient touchés par la BUGMANIA!!:love:


----------



## macinside (25 Juillet 2006)

Dramis a dit:
			
		

> Il s'agit d'un défaut de conception, les différentes couchent de l'écran doivent être scélle hermétiquement pour éviter ce genre de problème.



"doivent être" ? a bon, tu conçois des dalles LCD ? du définis des normes ? tu est prêt a fortement augmenté le prix de tes produits (qui ce répercutera par une hausse du prix de l'ordinateur pour le consommateur ) ? :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Juillet 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> "doivent être" ? a bon, tu conçois des dalles LCD ? du définis des normes ? tu est prêt a *fortement* augmenté le prix de tes produits (qui ce répercutera par une hausse du prix de l'ordinateur pour le consommateur ) ? :rateau:



Mackie, tu exagères, là : une bande d'adhésif tout autour, ça va quand même pas doubler le prix de la dalle


----------



## WebOliver (25 Juillet 2006)

Mackie, arr&#234;te, tu n'es pas derri&#232;re ton comptoir l&#224;...


----------



## laurent1 (25 Juillet 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> "doivent être" ? a bon, tu conçois des dalles LCD ? du définis des normes ? tu est prêt a fortement augmenté le prix de tes produits (qui ce répercutera par une hausse du prix de l'ordinateur pour le consommateur ) ? :rateau:


Oui... Peut être... n'empêche que je ne connaît pas trop de dalle LCD ou plasma avec des beeeeetes dedans. Je ne peux considéré cela comme normale. je suis désolé. Quant au désign et à la conception, rien n'empeche de mettre un joint d'étanchéité ou de mousse pour empecher le passage de corps étrangers. d'ailleurs ce problème semble trèèès récurent sur Imac et moins sur les autres produits  C'est mon avis et je le partage!


----------



## laurent1 (25 Juillet 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Mackie, tu exagères, là : une bande d'adhésif tout autour, ça va quand même pas doubler le prix de la dalle



Brulé!


----------



## macinside (25 Juillet 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Mackie, tu exag&#232;res, l&#224; : une bande d'adh&#233;sif tout autour, &#231;a va quand m&#234;me pas doubler le prix de la dalle



et comment tu &#233;vacu la chaleur g&#233;n&#233;r&#233; par la dalle alors  c'est que &#231;a chauffe un &#233;cran LCD mine de rien ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Juillet 2006)

De la m&#234;me fa&#231;on que sans l'adh&#233;sif, ce n'est pas le quart de millim&#232;tre (et je compte tr&#232;s large l&#224 d'espace entre les &#233;l&#233;ments qui en permet le refroidissement, celui ci se fait par la partie externe de l'&#233;cran, ce qui est bien suffisant, vu le peu de chaleur d&#233;gag&#233;e (quelques microwatts par cm2).


----------



## macinside (25 Juillet 2006)

il faudrait que je regarde si j'ai une dalle HS pour vous montr&#233; comment c'est fait  c'est surtout la partie haut de la dalle qui chauffe le plus (c'est plein d'&#233;lectronique et c'est elle qui est a&#233;r&#233; :rateau: )


----------



## laurent1 (25 Juillet 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il faudrait que je regarde si j'ai une dalle HS pour vous montré comment c'est fait  c'est surtout la partie haut de la dalle qui chauffe le plus (c'est plein d'électronique et c'est elle qui est aéré :rateau: )



olala!! c l'arriere qui chauffe l'avant pas. Et en periphérie. Mais de toute facon y a bien des dalles sans insecte non?


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Juillet 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il faudrait que je regarde si j'ai une dalle HS pour vous montré comment c'est fait  c'est surtout la partie haut de la dalle qui chauffe le plus (c'est plein d'électronique et c'est elle qui est aéré :rateau: )



C'est vrai que le haut de mon écran est un peu plus chaud (sur l'iMac, parce que le PB, c'est le contraire, c'est le bas), mais ce n'est pas la dalle elle même qui chauffe, mais les composants sur la "carte" de gestion de la matrice. Il est possible de les laisser hors de la "zone étanche aux bestioles".


----------



## Dramis (25 Juillet 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> "doivent être" ? a bon, tu conçois des dalles LCD ? du définis des normes ? tu est prêt a fortement augmenté le prix de tes produits (qui ce répercutera par une hausse du prix de l'ordinateur pour le consommateur ) ? :rateau:


 
Non, je ne conçois pas de dalles LCD, je les utilise et je considère en tant qu'utilisateur qu'il est inacceptable qu'un insecte vienne mourir au milieu d'un écran.

Tu verra quand ça t'arrivera sur ton tout nouveau macbook pro payé 2600 euro ou sur un cinéma display 30 pouces comment tu vas être vert quand on te dira au téléphone que ce n'est pas couvert par la garantie et que pour l'éradication de l'insecte tu en as pour 600 euro, voir plus car ils doivent changer la dalle.


----------



## macinside (25 Juillet 2006)

Dramis a dit:
			
		

> Non, je ne conçois pas de dalles LCD, je les utilise et je considère en tant qu'utilisateur qu'il est inacceptable qu'un insecte vienne mourir au milieu d'un écran



si tu veux que ça change tu fait une remonté d'info a Apple qui fera peu être des remarques au fabricant après vérification des dalles LCD  hermétique n'existe pas en plus de 8"


----------



## philire (25 Juillet 2006)

Oui mais alors si un insecte rentre, la poussière doit pouvoir faire de même


----------



## macinside (25 Juillet 2006)

philire a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais alors si un insecte rentre, la poussière doit pouvoir faire de même



ça arrive aussi


----------



## laurent1 (26 Juillet 2006)

mas c'est pas dans la dalle c'est entre la dalle et le chassis en plexiglass! mon frere a meme une bestiole dans la zone blanche sous l'ecran


----------



## kisco (26 Juillet 2006)

Dramis a dit:
			
		

> [...]comment tu vas être vert quand on te dira au téléphone que ce n'est pas couvert par la garantie et que pour l'éradication de l'insecte tu en as pour 600 euro, voir plus car ils doivent changer la dalle.


Chez Sony si tu es encore sous garantie, le problème d'insecte est "réparé" en garantie sans frais.
Voilà juste pour mes 2 balles de comparaison


----------



## G2LOQ (26 Juillet 2006)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> Chez Sony si tu es encore sous garantie, le probl&#232;me d'insecte est "r&#233;par&#233;" en garantie sans frais.
> Voil&#224; juste pour mes 2 balles de comparaison


Et puis les Vaio ne sont pas moches en plus...


----------



## ItomPomme (26 Juillet 2006)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> Chez Sony si tu es encore sous garantie, le problème d'insecte est "réparé" en garantie sans frais.
> Voilà juste pour mes 2 balles de comparaison






			
				G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Et puis les Vaio ne sont pas moches en plus...




Et en plus il sont aussi cher que les Mac ......!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Juillet 2006)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> Chez Sony si tu es encore sous garantie, le problème d'insecte est "réparé" en garantie sans frais.
> Voilà juste pour mes 2 balles de comparaison



D'après un des autres fils sur le sujet (liens dans un de mes précédents posts sur ce fil), Apple aurait fait de même sur un iBook ou PowerBook (je sais plus trop)


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (26 Juillet 2006)

Hello!
Voilà, moi j'ai exactement le même problème.
Deux bêtes d'orage se sont d'abord balladé dans l'écran pour rester figer par la suite.
En gros on dirait une chaîne de pixels morts.
J'ai un iMac G5 RevA
Je voulais avoir votre avis... Croyez-vous que l'extension de garantie Apple Care que j'ai payé la peau du c** couvrira ce problème afin qu'ils me changent la dalle LCD ?
@+


----------



## macinside (26 Juillet 2006)

comme dis plus haut a plusieurs reprise Apple ne le prend pas en charge


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (26 Juillet 2006)

Haaaa
Bon ben va falloir faire comme j'ai fait avec l'ibook G3 de ma soeur. Il avait sa carte mère HS et l'extension de garantie n'était plus valable.
Il a fallut écrire en Irlande,... Et ils ont fini par le faire réparer gratuitement.
Mais si je fais passer ça pour des pixels morts, afin qu'on ne me prenne pas pour un fou??


----------



## macinside (26 Juillet 2006)

un pixel mort est parfaitement carr&#233; &#231;a ne passera pas, les techniciens des centres de maintenance sont bien form&#233; pour expertiser les machines notamment les probl&#232;mes de pixels mort


----------



## DeniX (2 Août 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Et de un
> 
> Et de deux
> 
> Et de trois



Bonsoir Pascal

Et de quatre


----------



## divoli (2 Août 2006)

Et de cinq.:hein:


----------



## Dramis (2 Août 2006)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> Mais si je fais passer ça pour des pixels morts, afin qu'on ne me prenne pas pour un fou??


 
Tu leur dit qu'il y a une tache dans l'écran, que les pixels sont noir.  Tu n'as pas à leur faire un diagnostique de la panne.  Tu verras bien, ça vaut le coup d'essayer...


----------



## rostok (2 Août 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Et puis les Vaio ne sont pas moches en plus...


 
ah ah trop drôle ... va faire un our du côté de leur "copie" de l'imac justement .... 
 pls moche je ne sais pas trop si ca existe !!


----------



## philire (2 Août 2006)

Ben justement elle s'en est acheté un !
Comme quoi, les histoires de goût...


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (2 Août 2006)

Dramis a dit:
			
		

> Tu leur dit qu'il y a une tache dans l'&#233;cran, que les pixels sont noir.  Tu n'as pas &#224; leur faire un diagnostique de la panne.  Tu verras bien, &#231;a vaut le coup d'essayer...


De toute fa&#231;on, je vais essayer, mais en septembre, car l&#224; j'ai vraiment besoin de mon ordinateur.
S'ils n'acceptent pas, je t&#233;l&#233;phonerai ou j'enverrai un recommander avec accus&#233; de r&#233;ception en Irlande afin d'exprimer mon m&#233;contentement vis-&#224;-vis du SAV. (Ca avait fonctionner avec l'iBook de ma soeur dont la carte m&#232;re &#233;tait morte. L'extension de garantie sur ce probl&#232;me n'&#233;tait plus d'actualit&#233;. On a &#233;crit... Et tout s'est bien termin&#233;.   )

Mais apparemment, l'utilisateur ici, n'a pas eu de probl&#232;me avec le SAV..


> En juin 2006, des insectes d'orage (oui, je sais, &#231;a fait rire) se glissent sous la dalle non close de mon Imac ; et malgr&#233; tous mes efforts pour les en chasser, 2 restent l&#224;, ad mortem.
> J'appelle APPLE qui reconnait le d&#233;faut, mais me demande de m'adresser &#224; la FNAC.


----------



## laurent1 (16 Août 2006)

bonne nouvelle pour l'imac de mon frangin: les bêtes en séchant sont retombées et ne sont plus derrière l'écran!! mettez vos imac au chaud!


----------



## owarz888 (17 Août 2006)

Le ver était également dans la pomme ... en l'occurrence un LCD 23 pouces ... il s'est promené pendant une quinzaine de jour dans l'écran et finalement eu la gentillesse d'aller crever dans le chassis latéral gauche...

Sinon j'avoue que je compatis, vu l'état d'énervement dans lequel j'étais quand cela m'est arrivé.

Voici une photo de l'"alien"


----------



## supermoquette (17 Août 2006)

Un ver ??? tu a&#232;res parfois chez toi ???


----------



## wondermac (19 Août 2006)

Moi ça m'est arrivé l'année dernière... vous savez avec ce qu'on appelle des bêtes à orage.
Après quelques mois elles ont disparu, desintégrées par la chaleur de l'écran.
Cette année ça recommence et ça fait deux mois que j'attend qu'elles se désintègrent. En plus il y en a 3 !


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (11 Septembre 2006)

Hello!
Donc comme je l'avais expliqué j'avais quelques bêtes d'orages dans mon écran.
Comme j'ai l'AppleCare, j'ai contacté le service AppleCare.
Ils m'ont demandé de déposer mon imac chez un réparateur Apple agréé afin de leur donner un pronostique.
Résultat, après une semaine, le revendeur m'appelle pour me dire que je peux venir chercher mon mac. Et avec une nouvelle dalle !
Donc pour moi, tout est arrangé.


----------

